# Help me convert my dad to microbrews



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

hey gang, 

I need your help.... especially from those of you that know your beers. 

I dabble, but do not have anywhere NEAR the experience in microbrews needed to recommend one to my father. I am trying to get him to try out something other than bud light and michelob light, but I am not sure what to pick up for him, for fear that it will be excessive in some character fashion that will totally turn him off from ever experimenting. 

So, I appeal to you: what would be a good introductory/transitional microbrew that is sure to taste far superior than generic american beer to the point he is wooed into the fold.... but not so far a deviation that it's too candy-ish, or too bitter, or too stout, etc. Obviously some deviation is fine, just nothing radical. Color is not an issue, just not any radical tastes. 

Thanks for any recommendations you can provide! (I'm on the west coast, so I can't get yuengling and some other east coast microbrews..... perhaps something from humboldt county, CA ?)

a pale ale perhaps ?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

North Coast Brewing out of Fort Bragg, CA. puts out some great beers. I really like their IPA, but @ 7.1% I think it might be a little too much for a first try.
I would go with the Acme California Pale Ale.

http://www.northcoastbrewing.com/beer-AcmePaleAle.htm

Also the Sierra Nevada Pale Ale out of Chico CA.

http://www.sierranevada.com/beers/paleale.html

Be sure and let us know how the transition goes! :tu


----------



## dawgs47 (Mar 15, 2007)

i come here for the cigars, but i popped into this thread. I am from NJ, and had no clue Yuengling was a microbrew. I thought it was everywhere in the country. i am excited for my next trip out west to try some of your microbrews!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I wouldn't call Yuengling a microbrewer... according to Wikipedia (ever so accurate, I know), they were the 6th largest commercial brewer in the US as of 2005, producing 1.2 million barrels of beer, well above the 15,000 barrel threshold of microbrew. I think maybe 'brew artisans' would be a better term.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Lumpold said:


> I wouldn't call Yuengling a microbrewer... according to Wikipedia (ever so accurate, I know), they were the 6th largest commercial brewer in the US as of 2005, producing 1.2 million barrels of beer, well above the 15,000 barrel threshold of microbrew. I think maybe 'brew artisans' would be a better term.


:tpd: My local retailer said the were bringing it in due to popular demand.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> :tpd: My local retailer said the were bringing it in due to popular demand.


I'm sure they are undoubtedly good beers, I have heard many great things about Yeunglings on this board, I have never tried them though, being in the UK.

I would suggest trying to find what we call a 'golden live ale' over here... a 'cask lager' almost... like ale, it's still fermenting when it's in the bottle/barrel, but it looks like, and has a similar taste to, lager.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

sonick said:


> hey gang,
> 
> I need your help.... especially from those of you that know your beers.
> 
> ...


I think any of the Sierra Nevada would be a great choice. It's no microbrew but no bud light either. The wheat ale is not radical in any fashion but very enjoyable. And the pale ale, already mentioned, is one of my favorites. Good luck!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Try this:

Clickity


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Bell's Brewery in Kalamazoo, Michigan puts out some great beers and their best according to most is out now, Oberon.
http://www.bellsbeer.com/


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Have him try some of the better cleaner tasting lager. Ease your dad's taste bud slowly. I'm sure you know this already, but whatever beer you decide, get the freshest beer that you can get.


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Bell's Brewery in Kalamazoo, Michigan puts out some great beers and their best according to most is out now, Oberon.
> http://www.bellsbeer.com/


:tpd: Bells is great, but not available on the West Coast. You can, however, get stuff from the Rogue Brewery which is outstanding (Dead Guy Ale is a classic, and they make the best chocolate stout around): http://www.rogue.com/index.php

I would suspect you can also get stuff from the New Belgium Brewery out of Colorado (Fat Tire Ale and just about everything else they make is great): http://www.newbelgium.com/index.php

from the Avery Brewing Company (White Rascal is probably the best microbrewed white ale in the country, IMO):
http://www.averybrewing.com/Home

from the Left Hand Brewery (love the Sawtooth Ale):
http://www.lefthandbrewing.com/

from the Tommy Knocker Brewery (I don't normally like Bock's, but theirs is great, as is the Maple Nut brown ale):
http://www.tommyknocker.com/

There are others that I don't know if you can get on the West Coast, but I would highly recommend if you can:

Dogfish Head Brewing:
http://www.dogfish.com/

Goose Island Brewery out of Chi Town:
http://www.gooseisland.com/AgePage.asp?URLPage=/index.asp

Brooklyn Brewery out of, well... Brooklyn (best American lager, in my opinion, although more hoppy than you might suspect):
http://www.brooklynbrewery.com/

Old Dominion Brewery (Oak barrel stout, made with vanilla beans!):
http://www.olddominion.com/

I know you can't get this, but it is among my favorite breweries in the country:
http://www.greatlakesbrewing.com/
This store out of Cleveland will ship it, but at a hefty shipping charge:
http://www.rozis.com/A55A01/Rozis.nsf/BeerSetsHome?OpenFrameSet
I see they say they still have the Xmas Ale in, which I can't believe since it's a limited release seasonal brew that comes out during the holidays; but if they actually do have it in stock, PAY WHATEVER YOU MUST TO GET IT!

I also agree with newcigarz on the North Coast Brewery. Red Seal Ale is a very drinkable ale that's got some hops in it, but isn't too bitter. I know your dad might _think_ he just likes light pils and lagers right now, but you never know until you give a six pack of something else a try. The more you drink, the more you'll appreciate, for instance, ales and wheat beers. Get him to branch out, b/c the US is now making microwbrewed beer that will challenge any nation's best.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.fourpeaks.com/

They are located in Tempe and sell at a handful of the local grocery stores. Not bad in my opinion.

I like Fat Tire too, but not sure if that's considered a microbrew. ???


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

not actually a micro by any means anymore, but a push down the slight incline to the slope of good beer would be to introduce him to a few different kind of sam adams. Then unleash the slightly larger and larger hounds until he starts craving stouts, porters, ipas, pale ales, and anything else.:al


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Silhanek said:


> http://www.fourpeaks.com/
> 
> They are located in Tempe and sell at a handful of the local grocery stores. Not bad in my opinion.
> 
> I like Fat Tire too, but not sure if that's considered a microbrew. ???


Wow, when did New Belgium get so big? We can't get their stuff this side of the Mississippi, and when I was out there years ago with family, it didn't seem so big. What is and is not a micro brewery is a very interesting question in and of itself. Everyone has their own opinons. Some people still seem to think Sam Adams and Anchor Steam are microbrews, though I think that at least the former is much too big to be construed as a microbrewery anymore. Wikipedia addresses this issue:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microbrew

I wonder how much New Belgium is producing these days?


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I tried to push my father down this slope a few years back but it didn't go so well, as he dedicated to his Miller Lite. However, I have converted my wife and most my friends. I would go with something light, perhaps a wheat beer since it is almost summer. Here in Texas, Shiner makes a great Hefeweizen and Kolsh. Anyway, I would start him light and you and him will be drinking IPA's before you know it.

Woogie.:al


----------



## sparkygreen (Apr 10, 2007)

sepia5 said:


> :tpd: Bells is great, but not available on the West Coast. You can, however, get stuff from the Rogue Brewery which is outstanding (Dead Guy Ale is a classic, and they make the best chocolate stout around): http://www.rogue.com/index.php
> 
> .....


Some great micros in there...Rogue is a standard and I love dogfish and brooklyn brew. My first experience with micro's came in the form of redhook many years ago...it won me over bigtime, might be worth a shot.

I think tastes can change but from my experience life long pissner..errr i mean pilsner...addicts are difficult to convert, but it sure is fun to try! Good Luck!


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

You all are too kind.... thanks a million for all the suggestions and your time to reply. He is a life-long american pilsner drinker at age 64, and a stubborn mofo, so I expect a fight.... and I definetely am mis-using the term 'microbrew' on some fronts, in that I would include sam adams in the description. I guess I just mean "better beer" or perhaps, "are microbrews or began life as microbrews". Anyhoo, I am most appreciative, I'm going to go over your info some more, sample a few and then bring him some transitional bottles....... I'll let you know how it goes :tu


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd second Sam Adams for sure as something that won't completely shock him. If he likes it, turn up the hops with a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. READ: Pale Ale...not BIGFOOT...he'll never forgive you if you give him a BIGFOOT without warning!!!:ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Just to give a slightly different view since I was told in the past that I was drinking the wrong beer for liking Bud: Your dad has done fine for 64 years drinking what he likes, why not respect that? We say smoke what you like, why not also apply that to his choice of beverage? Would hate to think that this group is getting snobbish as it has grown larger. Just my :2 .


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

taltos said:


> Just to give a slightly different view since I was told in the past that I was drinking the wrong beer for liking Bud: Your dad has done fine for 64 years drinking what he likes, why not respect that? We say smoke what you like, why not also apply that to his choice of beverage? Would hate to think that this group is getting snobbish as it has grown larger. Just my :2 .


Oh I agree completely; it's just that he has expressed tangential interest in "my beer" in his own subtle, stubborn way from time to time, so I want to get him something good to make sure he doesn't dismiss it out of hand. Perhaps "convert" was too strong of a word.


----------

